
How do I make my code ugly so that it is not understandable by others - investologia
https://www.quora.com/How-do-I-make-my-code-ugly-so-that-it-is-not-understandable-by-others-C-and-Python/answer/Dave-Wade-Stein?ch=10&share=2d5074fc&srid=43O3
======
simonblack
The big question, of course, is "Why would you bother?"

What are you trying to hide? What benefit is there to you in obscuring your
code?

Why do you think your code is so wonderful that anybody actually cares? Why is
your code so unique that nobody has ever produced it, or anything like it,
before?

